# Loader mounted snow blower



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone have one? Basically what would go on a skid steer?

I maintain mine and my neighbor's drive(2000ft) Mine is kind a a piano because the layout of my garage and the house make a corner I can't really plow out. SO I am left shoveling a 25x25 spot every snow fall

My neighbor's drive is a SOB. Down the side of a mountain with a very narrow drive. Hill side to my left and shrubbery and buildings on the other side.

I am thinking the blower would be able to SEND all the snow for both situations.

My problem is.......
I don't have hydraulics to the front of my loader to power anything(YET) I am working on a 3rd spool to run a grapple bucket and a power angle snow plow. Dismay tractor cape of running a front mounted snow blower by hydraulics?
My owners manual for the 744 loader says the hydraulic pup is rated at 21.5gpm @ 2200rpm. If that is not enough or I can't tap into the loaders hydraulics, can I use one of the rear remote valves? Or mount a PTO driven hydraulic pump and run hoses up to the blower?

BTW I have a Ford 260C tractor(small industrial machine) 60hp

I don't like the idea of back down the long drive so the rear mount snow blower is out


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

You'll have to let us know exactly what skid-steer you have …..

I have been using a skid steer loader c/w a hyd driven snowblower for a quite a few years now …. but mine is a large frame loader with 37gpm hi-flow hydraulics up front ….. and elec over hyd controls available to control the tipper and shute rotation

There are a ton of options you could setup including a rear mounted power pack …… but it mostly depends on what your demands for usage are ….. Let us know and possibly we can help you set something up …..


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a FORD 260C tractor. And the tractor is 80" wide


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

have you thought of a pull type 3pt blower?

you drive over the snow first not the best I know but then the blower just blow's it away as you drive?

how deep is the deepest snow you'll have?

can the tractor drive through it?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would count on needing a PTO pump and custom mount.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I would not even consider a pull type. The snow around here packs with just walking on it. I couldst even imagine driving a 10k machine on top of it


----------

